# Altea Xl door rust



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

As title says my altea xl in Neyala blue has the TINIEST of rust just above the plastic trim at base of door near the hinge. You can only just see it but I'm aware it's there and I want to get it sorted before it gets any bigger! Can some one recommend anyone in the Birmingham or and product to stop it spreading, as I said it's VERY tiny and I think it may be worse however behind plastic trim


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Why not try a rust remover like Krust and then touch it in. If it's not on show and you want a simple diy fix id give it a go.

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Im in sheldon if thats any good be glad to have a look for you bud


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Ian 1971 said:


> As title says my altea xl in Neyala blue has the TINIEST of rust just above the plastic trim at base of door near the hinge. You can only just see it but I'm aware it's there and I want to get it sorted before it gets any bigger! Can some one recommend anyone in the Birmingham or and product to stop it spreading, as I said it's VERY tiny and I think it may be worse however behind plastic trim


Even if it's tiny there's no point trying to fix it using any gimmick type chemicals as they don't work. Get it done properly... Wire wheel on a grinder to take the area back to bare metal , feather out the area with 320, skim of filler if necessary and prime and paint.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

The bit you see if often just the start. You need to remove the trim and carefully poke about a bit. If you have a Dremmel they are good at removing rust or paint in a small area without taking off too much. Use masking tape up to the edge of the rust spot and carefully remove the rust. Bilt Hamber deox gel will remove pitted rust, though it may take a few goes. Then fill, prime and top coat as recommended above. There is usually more rust than first appears, so it could be a bigger job than you think.


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

*Scoobycarl*



Scoobycarl said:


> Im in sheldon if thats any good be glad to have a look for you bud


Wow! Where about in Sheldon? Are you a car sprayer/repairer then? Very interested,have just noticed some c*** has scratched my front bumper too! Took it right down to the black plastic  right on one of the edged of the bumper too! I'm not far from the wheat sheaf A45 cov Rd pal!! Let me know where your workshop is, I may pop in?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Well if i said we are on sheaf lane just past plume tyres would that be close enough ha ha ha,
Give us a call tomorow be happy to have a look mate number is 0121 742 8411 ask for carl mate


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Scoobycarl said:


> Well if i said we are on sheaf lane just past plume tyres would that be close enough ha ha ha,
> Give us a call tomorow be happy to have a look mate number is 0121 742 8411 ask for carl mate


**** a brick! My pal went to you last year with his wife's black fiesta, you did a great job!! I will pop in an see you, I only live by the old stirrup cup pub!


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Do you notice in uk we use Pubs for reference lol


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

mr paint said:


> Do you notice in uk we use Pubs for reference lol


Lol! True though.....


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Ian 1971 said:


> **** a brick! My pal went to you last year with his wife's black fiesta, you did a great job!! I will pop in an see you, I only live by the old stirrup cup pub!


No way ! 
Must have been a fluke that fiesta bud ha ha ha ha :tumbleweed:
Yea no worries mate pop in anytime but im off this saturday :thumb:


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

*location and name*

Hi. Are you in the unit down that driveway where dentcraft( I think that's what it's called) is? I was gonna pop in on my way home from work. I do 6-2 at jag. ? What's the name of your place


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Its carsmetics next to dent craft yes mate,dont suppose you know a lad called sage at the jag ? I know its a big place but still ? Lol


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Scoobycarl said:


> Its carsmetics next to dent craft yes mate,dont suppose you know a lad called sage at the jag ? I know its a big place but still ? Lol


Sorry pal but I don't know him. I work for DHL at the jag, I don't actually work for jag( wishful thinking)


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool mate my brothers just got in at landrover about 6 months ago and loves it but its not for me i dont think lol


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

Scoobycarl said:


> Cool mate my brothers just got in at landrover about 6 months ago and loves it but its not for me i dont think lol


Cars booked in at seat star city pal, 12:30 fri, hopefully they will sort out. Issues with sill trim. Then I may be coming back for u to sort door and bumper for me!


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

No problem mate its obviously catching door as it shouldnt have a rust issue there mate 
If its under warranty bud then tell them you want reimburst for paint work you get done ?
Either way just give us a shout mate,cheers


----------

